# OMG...how long does it take to drain the water from your pipes?



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Definitely takes longer than you expect. Why are you doing it with buckets instead of a hose?


----------



## amateurplumber (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't attach a hose to the basement valve, it's not threaded. I think our shutoff is faulty. 30 year old gate valve. I'm going to just install it since they are quick connects.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Hope your going to change it to a ball valve.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyway to just open some outside faucets to drain some of it?


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

If it is going as strong 4 buckets in as it was when you started then I would be looking at the main shut off valve not setting correctly and you might try to close it again.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep--sounds like a bad main shut off---look at the meter--many newer meters have a shut off built into it----


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

How big is your home.... I think your shutoff is bad... especially as I think you said gate valve very old.... you may have to go to the street valve.

Best


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

amateurplumber said:


> Ive been emptying buckets for like 2 hours...
> 
> I have to work on the lowest drain in the house and I've probably emptied like 50 gallons of water. When is this going to stop?!


Usually stops at about a bucket- or less. Especially if all the faucets are off.

You got a valve issue.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

amateurplumber said:


> I can't attach a hose to the basement valve, it's not threaded. I think our shutoff is faulty. 30 year old gate valve. I'm going to just install it since they are quick connects.


Just a suggestion, unless your going to solder, you don't need to drain all the water out of the pipe to install sharkbite quick connectors.


----------

